# carte airport : probleme de connexion sur iBook G4



## legoffem (21 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un Ibook G4, la connection Wifi fonctionnait bien jusqu'a present, et depuis ce matin la borne airport apparait dans la barre des outils du bureau mais La carte airport ne voit pas  les réseaux WiFi des alentours, ni le mien d'ailleurs.Rien, internet ne marche qu'avec la connexion du cable. et pourtant l'autre ordi m'indique des reseaux wifi
d'ou vient le probleme, de la carte airport, une mauvaise manip?


----------



## minicos (21 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux essayer de voir si l'antenne est bien connect&#233;e &#224; ta carte. Parfois certains n'enfichent pas totalement la prise et elle peut sortir (&#231;a m'est arriv&#233;, la carte avait pourtant &#233;t&#233; install&#233;e par le vendeur).

J'ai &#233;galement not&#233; une possibilit&#233; de Kernel Panic avec la carte Airport sur un ibook 12 pouces. Je ne sais pas si c'est la proximit&#233; de la RAM qui cause ce probl&#232;me, mais il &#233;tait r&#233;current et il a disparu en modifiant le positionnement des &#233;l&#233;ments de v&#233;rouillage de la carte...


----------



## legoffem (22 Décembre 2006)

tu as raison, c'est kernel panic, car mon ordi affiche ce message " restart" depuis ce matin....mais comment faire pour déplacer le positionnement des verrouillages de la carte....que dois je faire


----------



## narbee (22 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
j'ai acheté un carte airport extreme hier et après installation, l'ordi ne redémarrait pas. Puis j'ai eu un kernel panic (je crois qu'à ce moment j'avais retiré la carte, je sais plus trop...)
En tout cas j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de démarrer avec et sans la carte, et ça marche bien mieux sans... lol
Par contre pas de wifi pour moi pour l'instant, et j'hésite à recommencer l'instal de la carte encore une fois de peur de griller qqchose...
Que faire ?


----------



## Tox (22 Décembre 2006)

narbee a dit:


> Hello,
> j'ai acheté un carte airport extreme hier et après installation, l'ordi ne redémarrait pas. Puis j'ai eu un kernel panic (je crois qu'à ce moment j'avais retiré la carte, je sais plus trop...)
> En tout cas j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de démarrer avec et sans la carte, et ça marche bien mieux sans... lol
> Par contre pas de wifi pour moi pour l'instant, et j'hésite à recommencer l'instal de la carte encore une fois de peur de griller qqchose...
> Que faire ?


As-tu bien enfiché la carte ?


----------



## narbee (23 Décembre 2006)

Tox a dit:


> As-tu bien enfiché la carte ?



Hello,
oui je crois. Je l'ai glissée en appuyant assez fort pour entendre une sorte de "clac", comme le prescrit d'ailleurs la notice...

Sinon, j'ai essayé de faire l'instal de l'application "Airport" depuis le CD fourni avec la carte et le logiciel d'instal me dit que la machine est à jour (puis impossible d'aller plus loin...)
Parcontre je n'arrive pas à localiser l'application dans le repertoire du système, qqn peut-il me dire dans quel dossier se trouve cette appli pour en avoir le coeur net ?

Merci et joyeuses fêtes !


----------



## narbee (27 Décembre 2006)

Up...

Alors, personne sait dans quel dossier se trouve l'appli "Airport" qui gère la carte Airport ?

Merci !


----------



## barrebernard (29 Décembre 2006)

narbee a dit:


> Up...
> 
> Alors, personne sait dans quel dossier se trouve l'appli "Airport" qui gère la carte Airport ?
> 
> Merci !



Mon PowerBook G4 ne reconnait plus ma carte Airport. Aucune carte installée me dit-il! Alors que celà fait 3 ans qu'elle marchait bien... Je voudrais le réinstaller mais impossible de le trouver. Quelqu'un sait-il comment procéder?
DE plus, depuis 2 semaines, il me plante de façon innédite, on dirait un PC! Et quand je fais un diagnostic avec l'utilitaire disk, il ne trouve rien...


----------



## narbee (29 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
Réinstaller quoi ? Le logiciel ?

Et puis, de quelle forme de plantage est victime ton PBook exactement ? Peut tu décrire ce qui se passe, stp ?

Sinon, essaie déjà de vérifier si ta carte Airport n'est pas sortie de son logement : d'après mes recherches cela peut arriver, et causer des "Kernel Panic" (en général un message d'alerte en plusieurs langues te demande de redémarrer ta machine immédiatement !)

Enfin : je n'en sais pas bien plus, mais il se peut qu'il y ait un souci avec Airport, peut-être depuis une mise à jour récente du logiciel Airport.
Contacte Apple si ton ordi est toujours sous garantie. Mais il se peut qu'ils ne soient pas encore au jus du souci, ou bien qu'ils l'ignorent volontairement...

Merci de nous tenir au courant...


----------



## barrebernard (31 Décembre 2006)

narbee a dit:


> Hello,
> Réinstaller quoi ? Le logiciel ?
> 
> Et puis, de quelle forme de plantage est victime ton PBook exactement ? Peut tu décrire ce qui se passe, stp ?
> ...




En effet, j'aurai voulu réinstaller le logiciel qui gère la carte Airport. (j'ai éfféctué toute les procédures type vérif des branchements et réinitialisé la PMU, ect).
Toutes mes tentatives pour réactualiser les logiciels Airport se heurtent à ce problème :
les mises à jours ayant été faites par internet, si j'essaye de réinstaller à partir du CD, la machine refuse car la version est antérieur. Si je le fait par internet, elle me dit que c'est inutile! Brref, je tourne en rond...
Pour ce qui est des circonstances à l'origine du problème :
lors d'une lecture de ma boîte mèl, mon G4 a planté de façon inédite (peut-être en effet le Kernel Panic, mais celà fait bientôt deux semaines que l'incident est survenu et je ne me rappel plus très bien du message : écran noir, juste une fenêtre me demandant de redémarer la machine). Depuis, il ne reconnait plus la carte Airport, et Safari ne marche plus, je l'ai viré et voulu le réinstaller : même problème logiciel de mise à jour inutile, refus puisqu'ancienne version (je suis en Mac OS 10.4.8)...
Quand à la garantie, ma machine a 3 ans! Donc raté!
Bref, je trouve cela inquiétant et ne sais plus que faire!


----------



## narbee (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
j'espère, Barrebernard, que tu as pu résoudre ton souci de réinstallation de Safari. Ça doit être possible à partir de tes disques d'installation d'Ilife, en ne sélectionnant que Safari après avoir choisi "installation personnalisée" dans une des premières fenêtre...
 Si ça ne fonctionne pas, je te conseille de poster un nouveau topic dans la rubrique "Application" ou "OSX". (en attendant tu peux toujours télécharger un autre navigateur sur le net, comme "firefox" par exemple.)

Pour le logiciel "Airport", si ta machine la dit "à jour", c'est que ça doit être OK, et que le souci viendrait plutôt de ta carte Airport elle-même...
Tu peux essayer par exemple de la retirer et de la réenficher. Si elle n'apparait toujours pas, alors il se peut qu'elle ne fonctionne plus (l'idéal étant d'essayer avec une autre carte dont tu es sûr du bon fonctionnement...)

Sur ma machine, j'ai en effet essayé avec une autre carte Airport (suite à échange en magasin car achat récent...) et tout fontionne enfin. La carte précédente devait donc bien être HS.

Bon courage !


----------



## minicos (5 Janvier 2007)

Reste que le problème apparaît avec des configs qui fonctionnait... je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi, mais ce que j'ai fait sur l'ibook 12" c'est de retirer la carte, constater que tout fonctionnait bien... remettre la carte en modifiant son accroche et le passage du fil d'antenne. Depuis, plus aucun Kernel Panic. 

La seule explication que je vois c'est une modification de la puissance d'émission avec le passage à une version récente du driver ce qui pourrait poser problème avec la proximité de la RAM... mais je ne saurais être catégorique.


----------



## narbee (12 Janvier 2007)

> Reste que le problème apparaît avec des configs qui fonctionnait...



En effet Minicos, ce que tu dis est peut-être une piste...

Pour les amateurs d'énigme et ceux qui y sont forcé à cause d'un souci De Kernel Panic sans doute dû à leur carte Airport, il y a un long topic en cours qui est plutôt actif (c'est inquiétant...) sur le forum de The macosxhints (http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=62622)
Bien sûr c'est en anglais et quelques posts très techniques sont parfois incompréhensibles pour l'amateur que je suis, mais d'autres sont aussi très clairs.

Helas je n'y ai vu aucune solution.


----------



## deltacharlie92 (20 Janvier 2007)

Meme probleme depuis mercredi.

Mon ibook marchait parfaitement depuis 18 mois. Brutalement la machine  s'est bloquee avec un kernel panic.

apres moulte efforts je n'ai pu reussir a la faire fonctionner qu'en desactivant airport.

trois possibilités :
- un virus qui profite de la faille de sécurité des cartes airport extreme
- un bug dans la derniere mise a jour (il semble que cela soit le plus probable)
- un probleme mécanique. Toutefois je n'y crois pas beaucoup.

j'ai fais la mise a jour 10.4.8 et la mise a jour airport. C'est depuis que ca plante (et c'est assez méchant). La hot-line apple n'a pas de solution. Ils ne connaissaient pas le problème.

is quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur

P.S. les linuxiens mac ont le meme probleme (c'est pour cela que l'on a mis en cause le firmware de la carte airport .. ou un virus)


----------



## minicos (21 Janvier 2007)

Encore une fois, il y a peut-être un conflit entre la carte et la RAM pour une raison ou une autre. L'ibook n'a plus jamais fait de kernel panic, ni planté de quelque manière que ce soit depuis que j'ai modifié le placement de la carte et le passage d'antenne.


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2007)

bonjour,

je viens d'installer une carte wifi sur ma freebox .... je me connecte nikel avec mon macbook .. mais impossible de connecter un ibook sur le meme reseau ?

j ai rentré les memes identifiants et un message apparait avec erreur de connection ;(
Pourtant ce ibook à été formaté il y a peu de temps et je n'ai jamais eu de pépins avec le wifi ... il detecte sans probleme tout les réseaux mais refuse simplement notre nouvelle connection ??

j ai mené un peu mon enquete .. a savoir deconnecter mon macboock en wifi .. etc ;..

je ne comprends pas d'ou ça peut provenir ? j ai aucune idée !

Les deux ordis sont a jour sous tiger ... voilà si vous avez des conseils 


merci a vous


----------



## yawakofa (11 Février 2007)

mon ibook G4 a tjs bien fonctionné jusqu'à il y a une semaine, là j'ai eu un kernel panic et je n'en connaissait pas la cause, après un diagnostic, il s'avère que c airport extreme qui cause ce bug. j'ai donc essayé de localiser ds ma machine la carte airport, mais bien sur elle n'est pas accessible, puisque intégrée à la carte mère... j'ai appelé le SAV apple qui nie avoir connaissance du pb, alors que leurs propres forums sont remplis de post comme le mien!!! plus de 500!!!!
nous pensons qu'il y a un réel pb de série sur ces machines!!!
que puis je faire, j'ai énormément besoin de ma connexion et mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 mois...

merci d'avance!


----------



## .Steff (13 Février 2007)

yawakofa a dit:


> mon ibook G4 a tjs bien fonctionné jusqu'à il y a une semaine, là j'ai eu un kernel panic et je n'en connaissait pas la cause, après un diagnostic, il s'avère que c airport extreme qui cause ce bug. j'ai donc essayé de localiser ds ma machine la carte airport, mais bien sur elle n'est pas accessible, puisque intégrée à la carte mère... j'ai appelé le SAV apple qui nie avoir connaissance du pb, alors que leurs propres forums sont remplis de post comme le mien!!! plus de 500!!!!
> nous pensons qu'il y a un réel pb de série sur ces machines!!!
> que puis je faire, j'ai énormément besoin de ma connexion et mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 mois...
> 
> merci d'avance!


M&#234;me probl&#232;me... Kernel panique d&#232;s l'allumage de la borne airport...
Je ne la voit pas sur ma machine quand je l'ouvre. N'est elle vraiment pas accessible cette varte airport.? Elle l'&#233;tait tr&#232;s facilement sur les anciens mod&#232;les d'ibook.


----------



## narbee (16 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'installer une carte wifi sur ma freebox .... je me connecte nikel avec mon macbook .. mais impossible de connecter un ibook sur le meme reseau ?
> 
> ...



Hello,
un ami est passé à la maison avec son Macbook flambant neuf. Il s'est connecté en wifi sur mon réseau Freebox... Dès lors, impossible pour mon bon vieux Ibook de se connecter à son tour et d'accéder au net...
Quand l'ami a déconnecté l'Airport de son Mcbk tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Les Macbook et les Ibook ne peuvent donc pas cohabiter sur le même réseau wifi ?!!!  

Mac c'est bien quand ça marche bien.


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2007)

Mon ibook cohabite tres bien avec le macbook d'un copain. Mais sur une livebox !
Peut-&#234;tre la freebox n'aime pas cette alliance !


----------

